# In praise of Calvinism Also, “our Reformed theology,” and “the Reformed faith,”



## dudley (Feb 26, 2010)

In praise of Calvinism Also, “our Reformed theology,” and “the Reformed faith,” and our “the Reformed tradition,”

I hope my post is appropriate here under defending the faith. If it is not than I am sure a moderator will move it to the appropriate place.

Yesterday February 25th marked the third anniversary of my reception into the Presbyterian church and the Reformed faith by public acclimation of faith. I had been a Protestant after leaving the Roman catholic church in 2006 for a year however I did not experience a true conversion to Protestantism until my reception into the Presbyterian church as a Reformed Protestant in February 2007. 

The theological framework that we who are Presbyterians and Calvinists know is based on the teachings of the great 16th century French Protestant reformer and theologian John Calvin. I believe the beauty of this theology is that the emphasis is on the sovereignty of God over all things, with specific reference to soteriology, the doctrine of salvation. Though the distinctives of Calvinist theology may be stated in numerous ways, the best known summary to me is contained in the “Five points of Calvinism.” These points are: Total depravity, Unconditional election, Limited atonement, Irresistible grace, Perseverance of the Saints.

I am today thankful for my conversion and unconditional election, the reception of irresistible grace and receiving from God through His Son Jesus Christ His atonement for my sins and depraved nature.

I am also thankful to have discovered the Puritan Board and I am proud to now also be a PB Junior. I believe my Understanding of Protestantism and Our Reformed Faith has made me a devout Presbyterian and a person who is also Proud to be Protestant. My thanks also to all my brothers on the PB and also our God who is sovereign and His only son Jesus Christ, our only mediator to the Father in Heaven.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy anniversary, Dudley.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 26, 2010)

Its glad to have you being a part of the Faith and the Puritanboard. Happy annversary as well!


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. It is good to be reminded to be thankful for our conversion. Happy anniversary!


----------



## MW (Feb 26, 2010)

Glory be to God! May every passing year bring us a quickening affection and deepening devotion to the truth as it is in Jesus!


----------



## dudley (Feb 26, 2010)

Pastor Winzer,

I thank you and also say Amen to what you said "Glory be to God! "May every passing year bring us a quickening affection and deepening devotion to the truth as it is in Jesus! "

Being a Protestant is coming to and knowing Jesus Christ. Being a roman catholic is subscribing to a host of false teachings and working for your own salvation. You are so busy going to mass receiving the sacraments and praying to the saints and Mary you never get to know Christ our savior. While I subscribe to the Westminster standards as a Presbyterian I believe the following article from THE CANONS OF DORDT expresses the way I feel about my conversion. 

Article 10: Conversion as the Work of God

The fact that others who are called through the ministry of the gospel do come and are brought to conversion must not be credited to man, as though one distinguishes himself by free choice from others who are furnished with equal or sufficient grace for faith and conversion (as the proud heresy of Pelagius maintains). No, it must be credited to God: just as from eternity he chose his own in Christ, so within time he effectively calls them, grants them faith and repentance, and, having rescued them from the dominion of darkness, brings them into the kingdom of his Son, in order that they may declare the wonderful deeds of him who called them out of darkness into this marvelous light, and may boast not in themselves, but in the Lord, as apostolic words frequently testify in Scripture.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 27, 2010)

Dudley, I've always loved your singlemindedness in celebrating and proclaiming your escape into truth.
Having a little first-hand experience of Romanism makes me appreciate it all the more. I wish you joy on your anniversary!


----------



## hojun1978 (Mar 19, 2010)

Glory be to God!


----------



## Andres (Mar 19, 2010)

Soli Deo Gloria! He is most certainly good to us!


----------

